
ASK HN – LinkedIn 4th Degree Connection Checker - bbourn
Yo HN, I have a list of 100 contacts w&#x2F;their linkedin URLs that I need to send to my Angellist syndicate to see if they know anyone who can facilitate an introduction.<p>I&#x27;m aware LinkedIn is pretty stingy with 3rd party developers, but surely I&#x27;m not the first person in our online history whose had this problem.  Someone must have written a script that my advisors can open that will run through all 100 names and spit out the 5-10 where they have a mutual connection.<p>If not, anybody know why that doesn&#x27;t exist?  Cause i&#x27;m smelling a fun side-project, and I just don&#x27;t need that kind of distraction in my life right now.... :)
======
pettycashstash2
Yo homie don’t play that!

~~~
bbourn
But.... Homie wants to play.... :_(

